# [SOLVED] Please help me with my razer naga hex



## TheMappy (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello! Well i have this problem and i've seen that i'm not the only one... I'm getting crazy :S please help me! why are my main buttons (right left and middle) disabled?? :S it just happened from a day to another, when i started my computer it stopped working! pleaseee help mee!!! :banghead:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

Reinstall the latest drivers for the mouse.
Try the mouse on another PC.
Try another mouse on your PC.


----------



## TheMappy (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

I tried the 3 things and noone worked


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

The mouse is faulty. Time for a replacement.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

If another mouse does not work on your PC, you may have a more serious problem.


----------



## TheMappy (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

No no, im using another mouse, a "sentey" its a garbish, but at least it works, and it costs the 5% of my razer naga hex price  please help! it is so impossible to get broken from a day to another without using it


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

If the mouse does not work on two different computers, the mouse is faulty.

Hardware fails all the time, often without warning, and most failures occur during power on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*



TheMappy said:


> No no, im using another mouse, a "sentey" its a garbish, but at least it works, and it costs the 5% of my razer naga hex price  please help! it is so impossible to get broken from a day to another without using it


The above mouse works? If so, what is it you want to know?


----------



## TheMappy (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

Well i just fixed it, razer sent me a firmware update, and that fixed my problem... thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Please help me with my razer naga hex*

Glad it worked out and thanks for posting back.


----------

